# Cheapest place for leather show leads?



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont show or intend to but I saw some leather show leads for Papillons at the shows I visit I would really like 4 anyone know where to get them cheap.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

To be honest, if you want good quality you'll have to pay for it. Cheap collars/leads are generally poorer quality leather and craftsmanship.
Mine all come from:
Essenjay Leather Supplies | hand crafter bridle quality leather dog leads and collars
Not overpriced, excellent quality and they last forever :thumbup:
Linda


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i agree Boogie. i buy mine from here

Albert
Glenwood Pet Supplies
01207 544783
++44 (0) 207 544783
0778 7716613

http://glenwoodpetsupplies.co.uk/Leads.aspx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I get mine made at my local Saddlers, for 8 quid each - if you have one near you might be worth paying them a visit and having a chat about what you want. Mine does my leather and brass half-checks too, same price as the leads. The oldest lead I have is one my dad got at the saddlers way back in 1979 and its still going strong and used almost daily.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I like the all in one sets, will shows be cheaper, what size will I need for Papillons ?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I like the all in one sets, will shows be cheaper, what size will I need for Papillons ?


i personally think shows are dearer although essanjay might be worth looking at. x


----------

